# Do you prefer to board alone or with friends?



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

With friends for sure. You're already alone when you're cruising, it's more fun to have other people to chill on the chair, smoke shit in the trees, and make fun of when they eat shit in the park


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I like to ride with people for fun and safety factor...

There's something to be said for riding solo though. I get to push my own pace instead of waiting for people, I can explore whenever I feel like it, I can stop and take pictures, bla bla bla. And riding alone is way more theraputic imo


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I like both. Going by yourself is laid back because you can do things at your own pace and concentrate on your own riding. Going with friends is a little more strenuous because not everyone wants to do what you want to do, but friends will pump you up.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Both...

Yes going by yourself has its advantages such as the singles line at the lift. You can go at your own pace. You dont have to wait for slower riders in your group. You can try new things and if you bite it your friends can't laugh at you. The rest of the mountain will but who cares about those guys... :laugh:

With friends you have camaraderie and people to talk to. Jokes, pranks, and games can be played on/with your friends.

Last year I did about 50% solo riding and 50% crew riding. Both have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

When you board by yourself you can do whatever you want whenever you want.

But when you're with a friend. you have someone to talk to and joke with and of course enjoy the day with.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

If I get enough solo days in a row I prefer riding with friends. If I ride with friends a lot I really enjoy the times I get to go solo. I hate weekends more solo than with friends though. I don't think I have a preference.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I definitely like riding with friends more, but my riding is split about 50/50 between solo and with friends.

I ride every chance I get, so if I can go and no one else is off, I'm going dammit! Riding solo definitely helped me to progress. As others have said, you can focus on your own riding 100%. It really gives you a chance to focus on those areas where you're weak.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

With friends for sure. I ride mostly at night and it can get lonely in the dark on the lift :laugh: Of course it's worse when you are alone and get paired up with some super chatty wrangler jeans wearing skier. Respect the earbuds dude...


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

I would prefer to go with friends/family. If none of my friends/family are free to go boarding, I'll go by my self.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

I usually go alone but when im with friends its usually 80% stupid tricks and 20% serious tricks. most my friends I know from school suck so I just do stupid stuff to fill my boredom


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

90% of the time I ride by myself...I throw on my Ipod and can get 3-4 good hours of park riding before I'm beat. When I ride with friends it's usually a mellow mtn cruising day, which is fun now and then, but it's really not my style.


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

I find that when I ride by myself I meet more new people than when I am with others and focused on them. I guess that's only a good thing of you like meeting new people like I do. I've also met some really cool girls when out alone.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I usually ride alone. I'm one of the more serious boarders in my area (not saying much), so when I'm out at the hill I'm waiting at the bottom for a fairly long time (impressive considering it's only about 350 ft... :laugh. 

It can be really nice to just chill by yourself, but it's nice knowing someone has your back too... as long as they can somewhat keep up.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I prefer going alone because I like to pick routes on-the-fly without having to put it to committee first. The only exception is when going to the backside of the local mountain, which is more remote and posted "do not go alone past this sign" or something like that.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

When I go by myself which isnt often I always end up with a group of friends anyways..


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I prefer to board alone or with freinds


----------



## foamy333 (Jan 12, 2010)

i've never ridden alone, i always have a friend that's willing to go.


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

i prefer to ride with friends lifts are boring alone.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Nothing like cranking up the tunes and shredding by yourself. I think riding in a group can be advantageous or detrimental depending on who your riding with. I wish I rode with people better then me because I think it helps push you beyond your limit, because often when I'm riding with people at my level or below, I end up getting that half-baked feeling because I'm not pushing myself. If your having fun with your friends though that's just as good.

I just have a weird personality that's very object-oriented, so if I feel like I'm not getting better I get somewhat disappointed :dunno:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I like to ride with friends but pretend I'm alone


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I prefer riding with the homies, by far. It's always more fun when you can take turns leading, following, seeing new lines, and bullshitting all day--not to mention having someone to keep you awake on the drive. I ride by myself occasionally, and get bored pretty quickly.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I like a bit of both, but i've gotta say me best times are when I split from my friends for a bit of alone time.

For me, snowboarding represents ultimate freedom. I love getting out by myself and letting pure impulse dictate what direction my next turn is going to take me. Riding with people works strongly against that ideal.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Reede said:


> For me, snowboarding represents ultimate freedom. I love getting out by myself and letting pure impulse dictate what direction my next turn is going to take me. Riding with people works strongly against that ideal.


I feel the same way. When I'm riding with someone else I always have to keep them within my situational awareness. Are they ahead of me or behind me? Are they to my right or left? If we get separated have we agreed where to meet up? Did they fall? Are they stuck? All that mentation pulls focus and is very not zen.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> I feel the same way. When I'm riding with someone else I always have to keep them within my situational awareness. Are they ahead of me or behind me? Are they to my right or left? If we get separated have we agreed where to meet up? Did they fall? Are they stuck? All that mentation pulls focus and is very not zen.


Yea, I have a bad habit of just picking the line I want to ride and ignoring where everyone else is going:laugh:. If they follow me great, otherwise I'll meet you at the chairlift.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I like both, but I would rather be with a couple close friends. It can get a little boring sometimes the second half of the day if you are alone.


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

most of my friends are around the same level as me so its fun to ride with them because we push each other. and we can also just cruise and have fun too. play a little follow the leader laugh at each other when we do stupid crap.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Yea, I have a bad habit of just picking the line I want to ride and ignoring where everyone else is going:laugh:. If they follow me great, otherwise I'll meet you at the chairlift.


The worst is getting separated on a huge pow day then having to wait at the lift for your buddies to reconvene while hordes of people stream past you to get on the chair. The snow here in the PNW gets thick and heavy, and there's a 60 minute window at most before it all gets tracked out. I don't wait for anyone on those mornings.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Riding alone allows for zen time, but finding someone who constantly pushes you past limits is priceless. My brother is just that, and I'd prefer to ride with him if it meant I would constantly progress. There's something about not progressing that bums me out and ruins my day.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> Riding alone allows for zen time, but finding someone who constantly pushes you past limits is priceless. My brother is just that, and I'd prefer to ride with him if it meant I would constantly progress. There's something about not progressing that bums me out and ruins my day.


I'm the same way!


----------



## lannalee802 (Nov 11, 2010)

Id rather ride with friends but most of mine suck so if anyone is in Vermont let me know 
I do work at a small local mountain outside of Burlington so I can get a deal....but am willing to travel to ride with peps as well.


----------

